# Work Permit to work in Canada



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

If I get a Full Time position offer from a Canadian IT Company what kind of Visa they will be filing for me? and Can my wife work on Dependent visa in Canada or she also needs to get a sponsorship to work in Canad


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to acquire the visa. The company won't do it. Your wife can apply for her own visa providing she has the qualifications to do so. Otherwise she can apply for Spousal Visa based on your admittance approval.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to acquire the visa. The company won't do it. Your wife can apply for her own visa providing she has the qualifications to do so. Otherwise she can apply for Spousal Visa based on your admittance approval.



Ok, so the work visa I will apply for, Can I change job on that visa or it will be tagged to only 1 organization?

Second, Can my wife work on Spousal visa? she has 5.4 yrs of SAP MDM experience and working in India right now..


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

No, you cannot change jobs on a work permit without finding another employer willing to get a LMO to support a new work permit.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> No, you cannot change jobs on a work permit without finding another employer willing to get a LMO to support a new work permit.


Ok.. So If I am on a work Permit I cannot change job unless a new employer files a new work permit.. What would be the fate of Dependents? on What visa my dependent will be in Canada and can she work on that Visa?

She has Masters Degree from India and has 5.4 yrs of SAP MDM experience.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Ok.. So If I am on a work Permit I cannot change job unless a new employer files a new work permit.. What would be the fate of Dependents? on What visa my dependent will be in Canada and can she work on that Visa?
> 
> She has Masters Degree from India and has 5.4 yrs of SAP MDM experience.


Your dependant would have an open work permit and could work for anyone, but it would be tied to your work permit. That is to say, if you lost your work permit, they would lose theirs as well.


----------

